
Hackers Can Silently Control Siri from 16 Feet Away - daegloe
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/this-radio-trick-silently-hacks-siri-from-16-feet-away/
======
flippyhead
This is exactly the kind of thing they would have put in old hacker movies
like Sneakers that I'd always laugh at. I live in the future.

------
Terr_
At first I thought they were using some sort of ultrasonic highly-directional
speaker, but I suppose inducing currents inside the mic+headphone wire is
arguably even sneakier.

------
DINKDINK
TL;DR

French security researchers able to trigger Google Now / Siri from 5m way
using headphones as antenna, send txts, make calls.

